# beginner salt water tank



## Zman11683 (Sep 2, 2011)

hey everyone i'm looking for so help. I thinking about kick the fresh water tank on the streets (not really lol), i was and going to upgrade my tank from a 10gal to 26gal. i was wonder is it to small to run a fish only in a 26gall. i dont what $$$'s on setting up it. plus i watch a lot of vids on how to start it but i dont want to use a sump box bc my room is to small to do this. and if u didnt use a sump box please!!!! tell me how you did. if you can tell me some items that you use to keeep your tank happy. :-D


----------



## Jonsson (Oct 2, 2010)

Zman11683 said:


> hey everyone i'm looking for so help. I thinking about kick the fresh water tank on the streets (not really lol), i was and going to upgrade my tank from a 10gal to 26gal. i was wonder is it to small to run a fish only in a 26gall. i dont what $$$'s on setting up it. plus i watch a lot of vids on how to start it but i dont want to use a sump box bc my room is to small to do this. and if u didnt use a sump box please!!!! tell me how you did. if you can tell me some items that you use to keeep your tank happy. :-D


I don't run a sump in my 10 gallon and everything is going fine. The number one thing I would recommend is make sure you use RO water.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

Zman11683 said:


> hey everyone i'm looking for so help. I thinking about kick the fresh water tank on the streets (not really lol), i was and going to upgrade my tank from a 10gal to 26gal. i was wonder is it to small to run a fish only in a 26gall. i dont what $$$'s on setting up it. plus i watch a lot of vids on how to start it but i dont want to use a sump box bc my room is to small to do this. and if u didnt use a sump box please!!!! tell me how you did. if you can tell me some items that you use to keeep your tank happy. :-D


Sure you can. No sump or Skimmer. As long as you keep up on water changes you'll be fine.
Nano Fish
Beginner Fish: Tropical Fish for Beginners in Saltwater Aquariums
You'll need a couple powerheads for flow, you'll want at least 10x the water turn over rate for a FOWLR tank.....Fish Only With Live Rock. So like 2 150gph powerheads should do ya. 
Refractometer for measuring salt
Heater
Live Rock at least 1.5lbs per gallon
Crushed Coral or Live Sand
And off you go.


----------



## Zman11683 (Sep 2, 2011)

Jonsson said:


> I don't run a sump in my 10 gallon and everything is going fine. The number one thing I would recommend is make sure you use RO water.


I dont want tear up my parents house pluming with a ro filter and other way of optaining ro water. I read some where that you can use distiled water as ro water.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Zman11683 (Sep 2, 2011)

When it comes to filtration sould I use the filter that comes with my new tank kit or should buy a canister filler
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

Zman11683 said:


> When it comes to filtration sould I use the filter that comes with my new tank kit or should buy a canister filler
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 Neither. Live Rock will filter the water for you. Feed your fish every other day. You don't need a filter. You can use Distilled or RO from a pet shop. Or they make Ro filters for under the sink drinking water purposes.


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

Zman11683 said:


> I dont want tear up my parents house pluming with a ro filter and other way of optaining ro water. I read some where that you can use distiled water as ro water.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


you can use a saddle valve, found by the RO filters in a hardware store for a few dollars. this screws into a pipe, allowing you to hook up a RO/DI unit without changing any plumbing.

distiled water can work, but ive read they usually store it in copper tanks. copper in water will harm inverts.


----------



## teddyzaper (Aug 30, 2009)

Some R/O filters you can also stick on the sink nozzle, and leave it their for an hour or so to get some water


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

Portable Mini Reverse Osmosis DI/Ro Water System 4stage | eBay


----------



## Zman11683 (Sep 2, 2011)

i guess i have to buy one then


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

Zman11683 said:


> i guess i have to buy one then


Maybe. take a sample of your water down the the pet store and see what you have in there. Watch for high Ammonia, Nitrites, Nitrates and Phospahtes. If Ammonia and Nitrites are high you'll have problems with fish. Trates and Phosphates in the low range are tolerable.


----------



## Zman11683 (Sep 2, 2011)

when storing the ro water and salt mixed water where is the best place it or store it im looking at this bin from Walmart to store and im going to put it in my garage with a power head and heater to keep it warm when the cold weather hits
Walmart.com: Sterilite 32-Gal Latch Tote, Set of 4: Storage & Organization


----------



## teddyzaper (Aug 30, 2009)

my fish store gives out barrels of them for free (bring your own barrel) you could see if your lfs has that? they would only let me take a certain amount so i dont steal all their water


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

Zman11683 said:


> when storing the ro water and salt mixed water where is the best place it or store it im looking at this bin from Walmart to store and im going to put it in my garage with a power head and heater to keep it warm when the cold weather hits
> Walmart.com: Sterilite 32-Gal Latch Tote, Set of 4: Storage & Organization


I do the same thing. I have a food grade 55g barrel I store my water in. I have a powerhead in it and a heater in the cold weather. I add the salt 24hrs before I plan on doing the change.


----------

